# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  How to take photos of your tank using Prosumer model cameras (digital)

## felix_fx2

Hello people....
Starting a discussion topic for this.
Having problems often taking picture of my HC during a FTS... most shots look over exposed when following guides from below. Detail also not good enough... very sad..

http://en.iaplc.com/howto/index.html

http://www.cameraporn.net/2007/11/19...m-photography/

http://digital-photography-school.co...um-photos.html

----------


## felix_fx2

If possible, lets upload some demo pictures with specs it was taken in. just for reference and fun  :Smile: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/ta...-aquarium.html

----------


## Simon

too bad, those who used to take excellent photo with their prosumer camera have moved on to DSLR.
You can approach hwchoy  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

haha i noticed that too...
pity i am stuck with S95 or the iPhone 4..

----------


## zonkkie

I thought S95 one of the best in its class already. Can show pictures what do you mean by overexpose?

----------


## Neondagger

I just bought a slt. Seems that it's lose to dslr. Still learning how to use it. Anyone know if zoom lens or macro lens is better to take small object

----------


## felix_fx2

SLT? Sim Lim Tower? uploaded a testing picture... 

Canon PowerShot S95
F-stop: 2
Exposure: 1/60
ISO:80
Focal length: 6mm
aperture: 2

----------


## felix_fx2

> I thought S95 one of the best in its class already. Can show pictures what do you mean by overexpose?


zonkkie, look at the picture i attached below... the HC looks kinda "smudged"

Now here's a good post stating the diff between a *Point & shoot* vs *DSLR*
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1229215-post10.html

Another write up for Point & Shoot
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plant...tAndShoot.aspx

----------


## Simon

> SLT? Sim Lim Tower? uploaded a testing picture... 
> 
> Canon PowerShot S95
> F-stop: 2
> Exposure: 1/60
> ISO:80
> Focal length: 6mm
> aperture: 2


Looking at the EXIF data, you might want to use a small aperture, F 2 might not have the depth of field to keep all things in focus

----------


## hencpu

> I just bought a slt. Seems that it's lose to dslr. Still learning how to use it. Anyone know if zoom lens or macro lens is better to take small object


Get a Macro lens. You can get 50mm f/2.8 or 100mm f/2.8 for your SLT. Both are macro lens & available in Minolta (older, original version) & Sony (newer & rebranded).

----------


## Simon

> zonkkie, look at the picture i attached below... the HC looks kinda "smudged"
> 
> Now here's a good post stating the diff between a *Point & shoot* vs *DSLR*
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1229215-post10.html
> 
> Another write up for Point & Shoot
> http://www.projectaquarium.com/plant...tAndShoot.aspx


I do not agree with the conclusion from the first URL.

Firstly, we cannot compare 2 gadget of different sensor. Even if it is based on the output aka "Photo", the over saturation mentioned is merely a white balance issue.
To do a fairer comparison, all parameters should be the same. Focal length, ISO, aperture, shutter speed. However again, a DSLR and a digicam has too many consideration, lens plays an important factor.

All said, I believe using the 'right' technique with a PnS, will yearn a result comparable to that of a DSLR

----------


## Simon

> Get a Macro lens. You can get 50mm f/2.8 or 100mm f/2.8 for your SLT. Both are macro lens & available in Minolta (older, original version) & Sony (newer & rebranded).


I wouldn't agree with that recommendation. You should hone your skills first and learn the functions.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Get a Macro lens. You can get 50mm f/2.8 or 100mm f/2.8 for your SLT. Both are macro lens & available in Minolta (older, original version) & Sony (newer & rebranded).


He still noob.. think can play a while and get used to handling rather then diving right in and buying a good lens that he cannot use..

----------


## Neondagger

> He still noob.. think can play a while and get used to handling rather then diving right in and buying a good lens that he cannot use..




Haha not thinking of good lens. Thinking of cheap lens

----------


## Simon

no point getting cheap lens, if you can afford, go for the recommended ones that people would recommend.
Lens is one of the more important thing that will affect the quality

----------


## Neondagger

> no point getting cheap lens, if you can afford, go for the recommended ones that people would recommend.
> Lens is one of the more important thing that will affect the quality




But I got cheap slt le. Only bought for 899 with lens. Worth to build 1k plus lens on this body?

----------


## Shadow

some one was advice me last time, get the best lens. That way if the picture result screw up, you know it because of the photographer and not the hardware  :Laughing:

----------


## Neondagger

> some one was advice me last time, get the best lens. That way if the picture result screw up, you know it because of the photographer and not the hardware


Haha budget le. Usually is the $$$ that stop Me from buying the best lens not the skill haha. I also want good lens haha.

----------


## felix_fx2

Lens is the killer. One of my office people play. Lens like many. 1 EOS body.

Like transformer.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Looking at the EXIF data, you might want to use a small aperture, F 2 might not have the depth of field to keep all things in focus


I'll try again tonight. The s95 Can do f2 and up. aperture still fumbling with the menu.

----------


## Mr.Oink

> But I got cheap slt le. Only bought for 899 with lens. Worth to build 1k plus lens on this body?


Go for good lens, they will last throughout your photography journey.
Else, for your SLT, 50mmF1.8 is not a bad low budget low light lens.

----------


## hencpu

> I wouldn't agree with that recommendation. You should hone your skills first and learn the functions.


Well, he already got a kit zoom lens which he can practice on. The macro lens can also double as portrait lens.

----------


## hencpu

> But I got cheap slt le. Only bought for 899 with lens. Worth to build 1k plus lens on this body?


Why not, I wont hesitate to put 3-4K lens on this body. A high quality lens on cheap entry body is better than pro body with lousy lens.
Body come & go, while high quality lenses can last very long & hold their value very well.

----------


## hencpu

> Looking at the EXIF data, you might want to use a small aperture, F 2 might not have the depth of field to keep all things in focus


Although its sensor is slightly larger than most compact digicams, the S95 still has very deep DOF. So at f/2.0 at wide end, its enough to get most thing in focus.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Why not, I wont hesitate to put 3-4K lens on this body. A high quality lens on cheap entry body is better than pro body with lousy lens.
> Body come &amp; go, while high quality lenses can last very long &amp; hold their value very well.


His slt is 2 days old. Even when I do agree lens will last the user much longer then the body. It don't make sense to tell the boy to buy a lens costing more then the body so soon.

This is another poison that is well known haha.

Btw: not to side track too much. Any more people using prosumer willing to add some input ?

----------


## hencpu

> His slt is 2 days old. Even when I do agree lens will last the user much longer then the body. It don't make sense to tell the boy to buy a lens costing more then the body so soon.
> 
> This is another poison that is well known haha.
> 
> Btw: not to side track too much. Any more people using prosumer willing to add some input ?



Well, how do I know his camera only 2 days. 
Besides he did ask "if zoom lens or macro lens is better to take SMALL object", didn't he? So whats wrong with recommending a macro lens, its not like the lens costs thousands.

Anyway, for your case, maybe you can try the following:
- reduce saturation & contrast slightly in picture color profile, this should reduce the green color bloom on HC & expose more details.
- reduce exposure compensation if its still overexposed
- use faster shutter speed to avoid blur by increasing ISO but do not go pass ISO 400 as this will turn your photo noisy (or soft/mushy if the noise reduction kicks in)

----------


## Shadow

.. and use tripod if you have not done so.

----------


## Shadow

> Haha budget le. Usually is the $$$ that stop Me from buying the best lens not the skill haha. I also want good lens haha.


You can borrow from friend. I remember I borrow lens from Simon before I got my self a copy.

----------


## felix_fx2

Cause I think he getting broke  :Razz: 
He does talk to me abit and yeah he is more keen on close up shots. So keep the poison coming slowly.

Tonight I will try again.

I'm still looking for a normal tripod as mine quite short.  :Sad:  for now I'm still using it on top of chairs and boxes.

----------


## Simon

> Well, he already got a kit zoom lens which he can practice on. The macro lens can also double as portrait lens.


Don't agree, macro lens is way too sharp for portrait.

As for the sufficient DOF, believe only if you zoom in close will you see that it is actually out of focus, but then the sharpness of coming out from the S95, I'm not too sure

----------


## Simon

> Well, how do I know his camera only 2 days. 
> Besides he did ask "if zoom lens or macro lens is better to take SMALL object", didn't he? So whats wrong with recommending a macro lens, its not like the lens costs thousands.
> 
> Anyway, for your case, maybe you can try the following:
> - reduce saturation & contrast slightly in picture color profile, this should reduce the green color bloom on HC & expose more details.
> - reduce exposure compensation if its still overexposed
> - use faster shutter speed to avoid blur by increasing ISO but do not go pass ISO 400 as this will turn your photo noisy (or soft/mushy if the noise reduction kicks in)


nothing wrong with the recommendation, just that at this early stages of the hobby, getting into things like buying new lenses but not work well, especially if you don't know if you would like to go deeper into photography.
If you can afford to get it, by all means.

----------


## hencpu

> Don't agree, macro lens is way too sharp for portrait.
> 
> As for the sufficient DOF, believe only if you zoom in close will you see that it is actually out of focus, but then the sharpness of coming out from the S95, I'm not too sure


Macro lens being too sharp is a myth. Typical portrait primes 85/1.4 (also Canon 85/1.2L) & 135/2.0 are all designed to be extremely sharp.

----------


## hencpu

> nothing wrong with the recommendation, just that at this early stages of the hobby, getting into things like buying new lenses but not work well, especially if you don't know if you would like to go deeper into photography.
> If you can afford to get it, by all means.


I understand, bro. But I just replied based on what he said above, he said his SLT not as good as DSLR, so I assumed he has some prior knowledge in using DSLR. I certainly wont recommend lenses to anyone who just pick up photography for 2 days.  :Smile: 

But then again, the lens I recommended only cost $200+, i'm sure he spent more on his tanks. 

Anyway, I better stop here, else i'll be too much OT in bro felix thread  :Smile:

----------


## Neondagger

Haha chill guys. Lets not go to the battlefield. Thanks for all the tips. I think I will go for the expensive lens. Which means I also will stick to this Len for awhile haha need to build up my $$$ pagoda before can get lens. Will build up on my Photoshop skills to compensate haha.

----------


## zonkkie

Back to the topic... this was my photo using S95. 



Canon PowerShot S95
F-stop: f/3.5
Exposure: 1/60
ISO:250
Focal length: 6mm
aperture: 2

----------


## Neondagger

> Back to the topic... this was my photo using S95. 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon PowerShot S95
> F-stop: f/3.5
> Exposure: 1/60
> ISO:250
> Focal length: 6mm
> aperture: 2




How you get so nice photo. I could not get such a go depth photo. Teach me le. Low aperature high shutter speed 400iso?

----------


## zonkkie

Hi bro, thanks for the compliments. The exif data are all there. And also, I am no expert, still doing trial and error and sometimes, lazy and revert back to using Auto (and unfortunately, having better results using Auto).  :Sad:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Back to the topic... this was my photo using S95. 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon PowerShot S95
> F-stop: f/3.5
> Exposure: 1/60
> ISO:250
> Focal length: 6mm
> aperture: 2


This is 2 feet? With room lights on or off? I tried lights off and it got better results in some photos. 

Please submit IAPLC.

----------


## Shadow

yeah yeah please submit, Singapore need more entry  :Laughing: . Not to mention this year result will be base on participant votes  :Wink:

----------


## zonkkie

Yes, 2 feet with room light off. Only lights is the 4x24w aquarium light. 

This was my last year's IAPLC submission already after the HC grew in a bit more.  :Embarassed:  I kind of bought the S95 for this because I knew I cannot make it with DSLR.

----------


## Neondagger

This a picture I took.

----------


## felix_fx2

> yeah yeah please submit, Singapore need more entry . Not to mention this year result will be base on participant votes


i will submit even if lousy tank. must add headcount  :Smile: 




> Yes, 2 feet with room light off. Only lights is the 4x24w aquarium light. 
> 
> This was my last year's IAPLC submission already after the HC grew in a bit more.  I kind of bought the S95 for this because I knew I cannot make it with DSLR.


your HC matured !!! my HC like baby :P so many patches not yet grown over + BBA hit me...

----------


## felix_fx2

> This a picture I took.


your focus missed the sakura!!!  :Razz:  so the SLT loves the moss more.. quite clear ah... soon another one falls into the Lens-Pit...
if you take full tank shot.. the focus will need to change...
anyway where is the EXiF data?

----------


## felix_fx2

Here's a picture of my low tech 2 footer..
Much easier to take, i feel... so how the large tanks take picture? DSLR ?
i am going to employ help  :Laughing: 

Canon PowerShot S95
F-stop: f2
Exposure: 1/100
ISO:250
Focal length: 6mm
aperture: 2

----------


## Neondagger

Sony SLT-A35
Lens DT 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 SAM
Aperture f/3.5
Brightness Value 2.00
Focal Length 18.0 mm
Focal Length of 35mm Film 27.0 mm
ISO 100

----------


## felix_fx2

Any more? Or everyone shy after I mention Iaplc :P

----------


## Neondagger

Shutter: 1/6
F-Stop: F/11
ISO:400
Focal Length: 500mm
Lens :Very Happy: T 50mm F1.8 SAM
It seems I use the wrong WB so the color abit off.

----------


## stormhawk

Neon, leaving the clamp in the tank with the bolt immersed in water may be a bad idea. Shouldn't it be fitted the other way around?

----------


## Shadow

If not mistaken that is GEX fan, was design that way  :Razz: . I don't thing it can be done the other way around

----------


## felix_fx2

the picture good? i am going to be the bad guy now and say.
he has mold!  :Shocked:

----------


## SeVenZ

> the picture good? i am going to be the bad guy now and say.
> he has mold!


oh my ! i've heard some fishes actually eats the molds?

----------


## felix_fx2

> oh my ! i've heard some fishes actually eats the molds?


hungry... very hungry fish nip at everything.

----------


## zonkkie

> the picture good? i am going to be the bad guy now and say.
> he has mold!


Oh... I didn't realize that is mold. I thought he added some cotton wool to have some waterfall effect.... haha.

----------

